# Is there any military college? Or are there only military universities?



## Soon2binfantry (2 Jan 2006)

thats my question.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jan 2006)

Soon2binfantry said:
			
		

> thats my question.



RMC is a university.....there are no college level institutions in the military.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jan 2006)

There is only RMC:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,56.0.html


----------

